
Python Packaging Do's and Don'ts - cpeterso
http://gregoryszorc.com/blog/2014/07/15/python-packaging-do%27s-and-don%27ts/
======
dozzie
Oh yes, use virtualenv and don't use your OS's package system. Let's make
sysadmin's life difficult together.

